# Peninsular Exclusive Psalmody



## W.C. Dean (Jan 9, 2020)

Greetings all, as some of you may know I live in Hampton Roads, in Virginia. I attend an Orthodox Presbyterian mission work in Yorktown, Virginia. The mission work and the overseeing congregation in Virginia Beach are the only confessional Presbyterian or Reformed churches in all of eastern Virginia. (not counting PCA, from what I've heard the PCA churches near me aren't bad but they aren't as conservative as any OPC) I've found this out after quite extensively sifting through many denominations, small and large. The nearest Dutch church (3FU) is in D.C. (URCNA). The nearest Covenanter church (RPCNA/GA) is over 2 hours to the west. The nearest Exclusive Psalmodist church (other than the RPCNA) is in North Carolina. There are no 1647 Westminster churches anywhere near Hampton Roads. This seems like a very populous area to be looked over. Does anyone know of a potential reason for this? Just thought this was interesting, and something to share with you all. If my OP church was not here I would either travel almost two hours one way at least, or go to a 2LBCF church.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2020)

Adam Brink is planting Shenandoah Valley Reformed Presbyterian Church (RPCGA; they are on Facebook and Sermon Audio). Not being overly conversant with the geography of Virginia, I am not sure how close Harrisonburg is to you.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jan 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Adam Brink is planting Shenandoah Valley Reformed Presbyterian Church (RPCGA; they are on Facebook and Sermon Audio). Not being overly conversant with the geography of Virginia, I am not sure how close Harrisonburg is to you.



That's where the nearest RPCNA church is. About three hours to the west, near the West Virginian border. Hampton Roads is east of Richmond. I'm glad to see another confessional Presbyterian church in my state however.


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 9, 2020)

It is not a church yet, but there is an exclusive psalmody/covenanter group in Culpepper that is meeting.

Kent Butterfield liked to tell me that these areas (NC, VA) are some of the outskirts and frontier of the Reformed world, especially when it comes to RPCNA or other covenanter types of churches.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jan 9, 2020)

Afterthought said:


> It is not a church yet, but there is an exclusive psalmody/covenanter group in Culpepper that is meeting.



Does it have a name? Also Culpeper is over two hours or so to the west of Hampton Roads


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 9, 2020)

Reformation Presbyterian: https://www.facebook.com/RPCCulpeper/?ref=br_rs

I might be up in Hampton Roads late in March for an event. Don't know for sure yet though.


W.C. Dean said:


> Does it have a name? Also Culpeper is over two hours or so to the west of Hampton Roads


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jan 9, 2020)

Afterthought said:


> Reformation Presbyterian: https://www.facebook.com/RPCCulpeper/?ref=br_rs
> 
> I might be up in Hampton Roads late in March for an event. Don't know for sure yet though.



What denomination is RPC Culpeper with? Also what event in Hampton Roads, is it a Reformed/church conference of some kind?


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 10, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> What denomination is RPC Culpeper with? Also what event in Hampton Roads, is it a Reformed/church conference of some kind?


They are associated with an Australian Presbytery: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...ant-church-in-culpeper-va.97654/#post-1193396

Yes. I don't want to give details in the public forum, but you are welcome to DM for more details.


----------

